# Logan is in advanced pastries.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

If you have been keeping up on Logan Worley's Day in The Life of an American Culinary Student you know that he is in Advanced pastries.

There are some really great photos of what they have been working on.

Check it out here:

http://www.culinarystudentsonline.com/journal.asp?id=55


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Logan,

Beautiful work!!!

Nicko, thanks for the update.

cc


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Those look delicious and I'm now having a dessert craving.

Up until that journal entry, I thought Logan wasn't going to New Orleans anymore. I had to re-read several journal entries before I figured it out. I must have missed somewhere that the French-Creole chef is different from the New Orleans one. In any case, best of luck to you Logan and thank you for giving us a peek into a culinary student's life. Have a wonderful time in Chicago this weekend. Nicko and Colleen are both lovely people and made me feel like we were all old friends immediately.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks a lot Risa we felt the same way. Let us know when you are heading back this way. We are going to Frontera Grill so I hope we can get a seat!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm actually there this weekend. My brother is visiting from Vancouver. I don't know what our schedule is like though. I only know for sure that we'll be staying by the Rookery Building in the Loop on Friday night and at a family friend's home in Skokie. I'm still racking my brain trying to decide what to do with my brother. All I ever really do in Chicago is eat, buy supplies, shop and go to the Art Institute.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

thanks for the kind words. I am going to Lousianna, but closer to Baton Rouge. I'll be working for Chef John Folse. The Creole chef I talked about was a local chef here in Denver. 

logan


----------

